# F.Brown's Ess of Jamaican Ginger



## dollarbill (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey all 
 I hear tell this is an odd one in a clear glass open pontil verstion . It had purpled a bit allready . Thanks for looken and any info . Iam guessing late 1840s 50s  
    bill


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 25, 2009)

The bottom


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 25, 2009)

That embossing is remarkably crude! Looks like an _early_ one to me!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 25, 2009)

interesting, its manganese bleached glass and not flint.
 I would guess its a fairly late one for a pontil marked bottle.


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 25, 2009)

How  late would you say   Gunther maybe  as in 1850s early 60s .I thought it dated about the same as most of the pulls around it give or take a few years .Do you happen to know  about when they started the use of  clear glass .As always thanks for the comments and info and input from all you great people. 
   bill


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 25, 2009)

Clear glass has probably been used for thousands of years. The important detail is how they made it.
 In the early 19th century it was typically leaded or flint clear glass. 
 The early glass experts can probably tell you more than I can.
 According to sources such as McKearin they started using Manganese bleached clear glass arounf the 1820s.  From what I have seen it really didnt start to have wide use until after the civil war. I cant definately date your bottle by the manganese glass , I can only say statistically later bottles were more likely to have used this process.
 Some research of the product might help narrow it down more.
 My guess at this point would be late 1850s but I could be wrong.


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 25, 2009)

Gunth, 


        I'd say it's probably mid 50's at the latest,as everything in the hole was pontilled,even the broken stuff. I would say with certainty the privy was filled before 1860.I have seen a few that have dug a few unembossed pontils that have been turning. I know that it seems like alot of aqua glass blown in Zanesville Ohio,contains manganese. I don't think they were adding it to the batch. Not that this one was made there, but sometimes I think it occurs naturally.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 25, 2009)

If you know what came out of the hole you have a lot better info on it than I do.
 With a long lived product like that its tough to date just by researching the manf unless they put addresses or such on the bottle.


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Jun 25, 2009)

We have seen this bottlebefore in Philadelphia. but very rarely!  I have dug other pontiled bottles in Philly with this pinkish hue.  There was a short lived glass factory that make "Flint Glass" in West Philadelphia in 1851, perhaps this bottle was blown there.

 Great find, a very rare color in a very common bottle.


----------

